# HP Mini 5101 (model KE262EA#ABD)

## der bastler

Hello,

next week I need to buy a netbook. My Thinkpad T400s will be sent back to Lenovo due to a dead UMTS modem and I need a stand-in.

The HP Mini 5101 looks nice, here are the specs according to HP:

 CPU: Intel Atom N280 1.66GHz

 Chipset: Mobile Intel 945GSE Express Chipset

 Video: Mobile Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950, <=256MB shared mem

 LAN: Marvell Yukon 88E8072 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

 WLAN: Broadcom 4322AGN W802.11a/b/g/draft- S(802.11abgn)

 Bluetooth: HP, unknown manufacturer

 UMTS/HSPA: HP un2400, seems to be Qualcomm Gobi1000

 Audio: ADI 1984AJCPZ High Definition CODEC

Fellow forums member dlaor owns a HP5101 and he reported that everything works -- except for the UMTS modem, which is not installed in his model.

Well, I am commuting a lot and my portable broadband connection is essential to me. A short recherche showed that the UMTS module might work using the qcserial kernel module and gobi_loader. But the author of gobi_loader points out that recent kernels >2.6.32 need a patch:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gobi-loader will not work with upstream kernels 2.6.32 or later. You will need to apply the patches from this thread. They are already included in Fedora, but other distributions will need to backport them. Patches against recent kernels versions are here and will also add Gobi 2000 support.
> 
> 

 

Until now I found no evidence that this patch made it into Gentoo-Sources.

Does anyone own a similar hardware configuration or can anyone comment on the kernel patch issue?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

der bastler,

Attempting to apply the patch to gentoo-sources-2.6.37 it fails with 

```
/usr/src/linux $ patch -p1 < usb-wwan-2.6.32.diff

patching file drivers/usb/serial/Kconfig

Hunk #1 FAILED at 565.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/usb/serial/Kconfig.rej

patching file drivers/usb/serial/Makefile

Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] 

Apply anyway? [n] 

Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored -- saving rejects to file drivers/usb/serial/Makefile.rej

patching file drivers/usb/serial/option.c

Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] 

Apply anyway? [n] 

Skipping patch.

6 out of 6 hunks ignored -- saving rejects to file drivers/usb/serial/option.c.rej

patching file drivers/usb/serial/qcserial.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 15.

Hunk #2 FAILED at 47.

Hunk #3 FAILED at 63.

Hunk #4 FAILED at 71.

Hunk #5 FAILED at 132.

5 out of 5 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/usb/serial/qcserial.c.rej

patching file drivers/usb/serial/usb_wwan.c

patching file drivers/usb/serial/usb-wwan.h
```

Which means that some of it is already there, some of it failed and some worked. The diff was against 2.6.33.

That patch (as is) is not in gentoo-sources but the functionality may have made it into the mainline kernel as different code. 

Its interesting too that patching drivers/usb/serial/qcserial.c failed but the file contains

```
        {USB_DEVICE(0x03f0, 0x1f1d)},   /* HP un2400 Gobi Modem Device */

        {USB_DEVICE(0x03f0, 0x201d)},   /* HP un2400 Gobi QDL Device */
```

anyway.

The header for drivers/usb/serial/usb_wwan.c contains @@ -0,0 +1,665 @@ which with a brief look at the top and bottom of patch to this file shows its a new file. So this patch applied cleanly.

drivers/usb/serial/usb-wwan.h is also a new file provided by the patch.

In summary, it looks like support for the devices you may be interested in in in the 2.6.37 kernel but its not been done the way the patch intended. Rather, its been embodied in existing code.

----------

## der bastler

Thanks for the reply NeddySeagoon!

So I will just experiment with the 5101 and will report back later.

Anyway, there are not many competitors left on the German market. At least not when requiring UMTS + anti-glare display + price <= 360 EUR...

----------

## der bastler

Well, after quite some fiddling with some exotic hardware details I can report that everything's up and running.

Most things worked out of the box. WLAN and WWAN were components that needed extra attention.

WLAN: Broadcom 4353

At the moment one has four choices when it comes to Broadcom 43xx WLAN devices: ndiswrapper, b43, wl aka broadcom-sta or brcm80211.

ndiswrapper: Years ago I had to use it with my first WLAN device. But I didn't want to fall back to Windows drivers.

b43: Current stable open source Broadcom driver, but does not support the 4353 device -- I tried it.   :Confused: 

brcm80211: Next generation open source Broadcom driver module. Unstable, crashed the netbook. Gets loaded at start, so this rendered my machine temporarily unaccessible. Had to remove it via USB bootstick.   :Embarassed: 

broadcom-sta:: Broadcom's own Linux driver. Needed special tweaks regarding the kernel config (including building Prism54 as module to trigger a "hidden" configuration option). Works.   :Smile: 

After kernel preparation (you habe to configure and install it, ebuild checks both) I could emerge broadcom-sta. In the end the wl module is added to the system. Modprobe it and eth1 should come up. Configuration is possible with wpa_supplicant.

WWAN: Qualcomm Gobi

Recent kernels (at least .36) offer a Qualcomm driver (qcserial). One just needs to emerge gobi_loader and rfkill. The first is needed to load firmware into the Qualcomm device, whereas rfkill allows to activate the device.

You will need a proper firmware. One source is the Qualcomm directory on drive c: of the pre-installed Windows 7 Starter system. Lucky me, I read about gobi_loader prior to eliminating Win7. Of course it is also possible to extract the firmware files from the driver package. We will need the files amss.mbn and/or apps.mbn which can be found in the QUALCOMM/QDLService/Packages directory. Create a directory /lib/firmware/gobi and put them into it.

First step for device initialisation: unblock it.

```
rfkill unblock wwan
```

This should remove the soft killswitch. As a result, udev should automatically insert the qcserial module which in turn calls gobi_loader to load the firmware. Finally /dev/ttyUSB0 should appear. This device represents a modem to which one (or wvdial) can talk.

----------

## der bastler

Here is my current kernel configuration file. Yes, I chose the x86 architecture. Memory is precious...  :Wink: 

```
CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf32-i386"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EARLY_RES=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_X86_32_LAZY_GS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-ecx -fcall-saved-edx"

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=32

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBDAF=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

CONFIG_MATOM=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=5

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_NVS=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME=y

CONFIG_PM_OPS=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER=m

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE=""

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=m

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

CONFIG_PCIE_PME=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=m

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=m

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=m

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_MRVL=m

CONFIG_BT_ATH3K=m

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_WEXT_SPY=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PRIV=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=y

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH=""

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_TUN=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_SKY2=m

CONFIG_WLAN=y

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_USB_HSO=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_SLHC=m

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=600

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=m

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PKGTEMP=m

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MC44S803=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=m

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_WDM=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QCAUX=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QUALCOMM=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WWAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_MMC=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_EDAC=y

CONFIG_EDAC_DECODE_MCE=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_HP_WMI=m

CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW=m

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=m

CONFIG_INTEL_IPS=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD2=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS=m

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=m

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_USE_KERNEL_DNS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m

CONFIG_CIFS=m

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY_DAC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_SECURITY=""

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ZLIB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZMA=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZO=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH=y

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_KMP=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_BM=m

CONFIG_TEXTSEARCH_FSM=m

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y
```

----------

## der bastler

Important: Activate soft kill switch of the built-in WWAN device at shutdown!

```
/usr/sbin/rfkill block wwan
```

Situation: My setup unlocks the main HDD by using a key file from an external USB drive. This happens just after the kernel ist loaded, in a RAM disk environment.

Problem: I did several tests with the WWAN device and did a reboot without deactivating the device. As a result my system security script was not able to see the plugged-in USB drive. Apparently an activated WWAN device confuses the kernel and/or USB subsystem early in the boot process.

Solution: Deactivate WWAN device after shutdown of connection or computer., e.g. by adding the rfkill command to /etc/conf.d/local.stop.

(Someone on the internet mentioned that the HP software on Windows does this, too.)

----------

